# Billing pre-employment and employment exam



## JesseL (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm confused with what CPT code to use to bill both situations for pre-employment exams and yearly exams required by the employer.

I'm finding multiple answers on this forum, where some use office visit e/m codes, some use preventive, some use unlisted preventive, some use unlisted e/m... some use 99455? very confusing..

Help appreciated.


----------



## Lukelie (Feb 24, 2015)

I believe you would use the appropriate 9938x-9939x codes and the diagnosis would be the indicator if it were pre-employment, V70.5.  The real problem is going to be if the insurance will cover for it.


----------

